# Upgrade questions



## laldog3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all. I'm getting back in the wood game after a few years away.

A few general DC questions.

I have 2 underpowered Delta Dust Collectors (50-179 3/4 HP and 50-840 1 HP) that I want to use for my Unisaw/ Router table combo, chop saw, belt/disc sander and band saw. 

Both collectors were ineffective to use a central unit with 4" PVC piping and the appropriate wyes and blastgates.

If I upgrade the "system" to include a cartridge filter and a cyclone, will this provide enough improvement to use one as a central collector? 

Has anyone tried to use collectors in tandem or combination with significant results?

Of the 2 upgrade options (cannister or cyclone) which provides the most bang for the buck?

Any comments, suggestions or criticism welcome.

Thanks.


----------

